# Nintendo DS and Belkin F5D9630 Router



## Donnkee (Aug 31, 2007)

Hi,

I have a new Belkin router (F5D9630 UK) and I am trying to connect my Nintendo DS via WiFi to it. Has anyone got this combination to work?

I have SSID on and the Nintendo finds the router and lists it on the display. I setup the connection with the correct WEP key and then test the connection. All I ever get is a 52100 error message.

At the router end, I'm set up for b&g modes. The router can also see the Nintendo as it lists the MAC address in the DHCP clients list.

Has abnyone any ideas how to get passed the 52100 error message?

Many thanks...


----------



## Van Hel Singh (Jul 24, 2006)

This link may be of help to you:
http://www.nintendo.com/consumer/wf...system=DS&locale=en_US&action.x=22&action.y=6


----------



## retromelon (Jan 31, 2010)

hi donnkee.
I'm having the exact same problem as you and have tried nearly everything.
please let me know if you manage to sort your problem.
i would really like to know.
thanks.


----------

